# Experiences? Trying to decide between Reprofit, Serum, Invicta, Create /OE IVF



## hambone1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi All!
I am new here (and new to IVF!) and am really hoping to learn from everyone's experience...  Are there any over 40's who can help with choosing a clinic abroad for OE IVF?

I am 43 and met my DH later in life... had a round of fertility tests about 2 years ago with the NHS.  My GP said they were "normal" and that I should just try naturally... so we did, and in July 2016  got our first BFP.  Sadly, this ended in miscarriage (blighted ovum) on 5 August 2016 at 6 weeks.  

I then had an AMH test (18.5) and a 3D ultrasound/Follicle count with Create that corroborated the AMH - and both have suggested trying OE before moving on to DE.

Given my age and that this is now a statistical game... and we can't afford multiple rounds in the UK  ... i am trying to figure out which clinics abroad  have good experience with the 40+ crowd and who will tailor their approach for success?  My short list is Reprofit, Serum, Invicta, Create (mild cycle UK) - but am open to other suggestions!

Any guidance, help, stories?
Many thanks and best wishes to all!!
Hambone1


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Hambone.
I can only comment on the clinic I've been to which was Reprofit. I would recommend them in a heartbeat, but that might be because I'm typing this at 25 weeks pregnant. I am now 40. I did DE after 2 failed and very expensive rounds of OE IVF in the UK.
I also know of a girl who is in her 30s refused IVF here in the UK because her AMH was so low and she never got any or only 1 egg on previous rounds. At Reprofit she only got 2 eggs but they took them all the way to Blastocyst stage. She put one in and is now expecting twins! I think their labs much be great plus they are a third to a half the price of the UK.

Good luck!


----------



## hambone1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Mandymoo12,
Thank you so much for taking the time to reply and a huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! on your wonderful news!  I am very heartened by your success at Reprofit - especially since we will move to DE after a cycle with my OE.  I am thrilled for you 

Best of luck!!
Hambone1


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Serum gets my vote obviously 😂 they have fair bit of OE success with 40+ crowd if you look on Greece threads x


----------



## hambone1 (Aug 18, 2016)

WOW!  Congratulations, Blondie71!  How fantastic!!! 
Serum is definitely on the short list!!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am satisfied with Invicta services and results x


----------



## Noquitter (May 16, 2012)

Penny at Serum is fantastic! I had done 5 rounds of IVF (4in UK, 1 in Turkey) and she said ivf is not for you - I had a hysteroscopy in Greece ( already had several in UK) and she suggested femara coz I have one blocked tube and bad endo, and 2 cycles later I had my sticky bfp! I'm going back to her on Friday to get help for a sibling! I'm 44 in a week!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Reprofit are FANTASTIC I would highly recommend!


----------



## Flygirl42 (Jun 23, 2015)

Reprofit made my dream come true finally!!! 1st attempt with them and with embryo donation, now 19wks pregnant with twins 💗💙


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Reprofit get my vote too!! I was in the same boat  having tests done for 2 years before going on the NHS waiting list for IVF. I didn't want to wait any longer so because I had all my tests donee I was able to start on my next cycle which was great!!! And now I'm 8+2 with twins after my first go!! Clinic is clean and staff are very friendly. Brno is beautiful as well! Good luck with your decision x


----------



## moonstone5985 (May 19, 2016)

Hi - I'm in brno at the moment. Waiting to hear if my 1 egg has matured - it hadn't yesterday so seems unlikely. How very lucky anyone over 40 is to have any success. Is it the clinic or is it their body? I feel very low and that it's all been a waste of time and money especially as I have lots of drugs leftover- worth over £100 that I was over prescribed...

I had my eyes wide open - reprofit said only 10% chance of success with OE but I somehow really hoped I'd be in that 10%

PS I'm 42 and had an AMH of 15


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

I used Reprofit - 1st ICSI cycle failed in June, but 2nd cycle (PICSI) succeeded with 2 embryos put back - I am 8 weeks pregnant at the moment. I am 40, (41 in November) and had AMH of 17.5 in Feb 2015, when I was last tested.  I assumed it was all down to my age / high bmi initially - but actually my husbands sperm needed help.  PICSI worked for us.  Reprofit were great. There are also a LOT cheaper than many other places and publish all their pricing on their website.


----------



## hambone1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond and for sharing your experiences of Reprofit.  I really appreciate the insight - and the success stories.

moonstone5985 - I really, really hope that yours was the egg that could!  From what I hear, all cycles are different and your body could respond very differently to a different protocol in a different month.  Your AMH is so high that there are still eggs in there that can work... it is so hard, I know.  I wish you all the best in finding that golden egg <3


----------

